
The New Generation of Self-Created Utopias - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/t-magazine/intentional-communities.html
======
Bostonian
The article did not mention how labor at the communes is taxed, if at all.
People outside communes cannot legally exchange their labor without giving a
large cut to the government in payroll and income taxes and are bound by labor
regulations. Quoting the article:

"East Wind is what its 72 residents call an intentional community, a modern
descendant of the utopian colonies and communes of centuries past where
individuals share everything from meals, chores and living space to work,
income, domestic responsibilities and the burden of self-governance."

